# Couple of arrows



## bronco611 (Mar 14, 2017)

A friend of mine wanted 2 arrows to put up on display at his house.  After talking this is what I came up with. River cane, obsidian tips, Cherokee 2 fletch using turkey tail feathers, all wrapped with deer back strap sinew. I did not have any pine pitch glue so  used quick set epoxy and black ink to color the epoxy. These are also good for hunting as they spine out for a 45 to 50 lb bow .the fore shafts were made from some black Walnut that I had scrap pieces from making knife handles.


----------



## dtala (Mar 14, 2017)

good looking arrows.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2017)

Those look really nice.


----------



## ucfireman (Mar 14, 2017)

Awesome. I have recently gotten interested in everything primitive. Haven't started making things yet though.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the input, Nic you may remember who I am, I started learning to knap about 4 years ago. I have played around with it on and off when I had a few minutes or got the itch to ruin some rock or glass. My wife and I met you at the frontiers day at cheehaw park a few years back, you invited us into your tee pee and I handed you a preform I had found and asked you to make a point for me when you had some spare time, you handed it back to me and stated that you couldnot make one from that because it was an artifact and it should not be defaced. I started trying to knap about 6 months after that day, and no I did not deface the preform. I enjoy playing around withthe rock when I have time but it is hit and miss on time and producing points.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 15, 2017)

Good looking arrows! I love that Eastern Woodlands two-feather fletching, it is greatly underrated. I use it a lot.


----------



## Willjo (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice job those river canes ended up really straight, not an easy job


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 15, 2017)

thanks willojo. I know it can be a bugger bear to get them almost perfectly straight. seems I put more effort into it when I do it for someone else. I just have a hard time giving something to someone that is not as close to perfect as I can make it. I know that he will keep them as a display in his house so that makes me happy to know that I made them. 4 years ago I had no clue how to even think about making them. This forum, youtube videos and asking a lot of questions I have learned a lot of interesting ways to make primitive weapons to survive with if the time ever came that I needed this knowledge.


----------

